# Breeding Albn Plecos



## Newbie (Aug 7, 2009)

I was hoping for some help/advice on breeding my plecos.

I've been trying for a few months. They lay their eggs and as soon as i notice them they are gone.

In one tank theres two males and a female 
in another theres a male and female with some feeder guppies.
Both tanks have heaters and two filters each with air.

any advice, no matter how rudimentary it my seem, would be appreciated

Cheers,

Newbie


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You can find lots of info here
http://www.canadapleco.com/


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> You can find lots of info here
> http://www.canadapleco.com/


This is a great suggestion. One of the biggest and best breeders of these fish is always around to give advice.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

give this link a read http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanes...aining+and+Spawning+Albino+<em>Ancistrus</em>.

there are also a lot of good info on that site too.


----------



## Enoch (Mar 13, 2006)

Newbie:

The Albino Plecos must be at least 14 months or older to spawn. They don't pair up like other fish. The male will look after everything from start to finish. To prepair spawning, Put all the female breeders together with one dominant male. 2 or more males will fight the spawining rights and interfere fertilization rate. Sometimes will spoil the whole process and knock off the cluster of eggs. 

A dominant male will choose a spawning site like a cave or large pipe and claim that area as his own possession. no other plecos can come close including the females. A cave must has a closed end (no exit)to trap the female in to force spawning by the male and fertilize eggs. Open end with current flow through it will get very low fertilzation rate. Once you have the pre-spawning condition ready and then you can feed high protein diet and color flake which has some color enhanced product that trigger the male to start color up and get into the breeding mood. It applies to all egg spawing fish.The male have to color up before spawning. All male show their best color during spawning period. He will start chasing the female and eventully corner them into the cave and force spawning if they are ready. Large cold water change can also do the trick. They can spawn in room temperature. Heater is not necessary. All females will spawn in the same cave within 24 hours period. The male will get them one by one into the cave and kick them out after finish spawning and let the other one in. 

Eggs will hatch in 3-4 days and the male will guard them until fully develope into a tiny fry. some may escape and the adult females will not harm them if there is no predator fish around. They are very easy to spawn. give it a try. Once they start spawing. They will spawn about once a month. if the breeding tank condition do not change. 

Relocate the cave with eggs or fry before the male let them out. Otherwise it is impossible to catch them.
HTH
Enoch


----------



## Newbie (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.
Turns out the heater broke so the water was pretty cold, around 72, so it seems colder water works.
Now I have tons of fry swimming around the tank, Ive tried feeding them green beans and sweet potatoe. CanadaPleco has been very helpful.
I took the adults out when they still had their sacks so they are alone in the tank right now. I was afraid the fry would get eaten again.
Anything else I should be feeding them or doing ie water changes?
Cheers


----------

